# B654 1990 - Electro block? Where?



## 127889 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi

I have a 1990 LHD Hymermobil B654 with the leisure battery next to the drivers seat.

The battery only charges on engine power not on EHU. I have been trying to find the electrobloc or whatever system it has to check the fuse, anyone know where I can find this?

The 240v Breaker is in the back of the van under the rear seat next to the boiler, this then feeds into a small distribution box which has 5 wires coming out and heading off behind the van trim, the wardrobe seems to have a false floor in the base but this is nailed down so I don't think that this would be a likely place for the charger.

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Do you have a compartment usually with a sliding lid on your R/H side, If so there is a false bottom in it and the EBL is under that.


----------



## 127889 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,

Not seen a compartment on RH side.

Next to passenger seat is a big plastic tray for cups etc but this is a one piece item screwed to the floor.
Behind that there is the door, then the Gas heater, fridge, thin cupboard, seating area (where the 240v breaker is).
Don't have a sliding arrangement that I can see??


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It must be a different model I am thinking of, What I did notice on Older Hymers is that some of them dont have an EBL as such ie it is not a Box as on other models, On mine it was basically a plastic type container set in a wooden box with different fuses and switches .


----------



## dreamlander (Sep 16, 2007)

*b654-1990*

Hi,
Have you looked under the drivers seat?? My 1993 Hymer has the charger bolted underneath the seat.Hope you get sorted soon.
Cheers Colin


----------



## 127889 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Colin,

Ys looked there. I found a European 2=pin 230v socket, into which was connected a cheap bench top battery charger which was wired to the leisure battery. It wasn't working but I am now wondering if the original charger was removed for some reason but if that was the case the leisure battery wouldn't charge off the engine battery, would it?

Can't believe that I can't find it!


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a 1994 Hymer 654 and the charger is underneath the drivers seat.
As a matter of interest I had to have it disconnected as it was tripping the power supply. In its place I have a normal car battery charger which I find adequate.
This could be what has happened to your vehicle.
I hope this helps.

Tom.


----------

